#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Prova de Certificação
Galera preciso de ajuda.

Quero fazer a prova de certificação da conectiva, e to estudando pelos manuais de curso que éla prove. Mais é claro que eu não fiz nenhum curso lá, e queria saber algumas dicas de vcs do underlinux sobre a prova, se é dificil ou não, o que mais cai, por onde que posso estudar.
Eu tenho um problema sou bom em procurar as coisas no linux e tudo mais, mais quando tem uma prova na minha frente sou horrivel.

Qualquer ajuda eu Agradeço, 

E para os Administradores do UnderLinux bem que vcs poderia fazer um artigo so para isso né. " Certificação " com ( O que mais cai na prova, e tudo mais )

Desde já obrigado <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## slyz

https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...rder=0&thold=0

----------


## Caiux

To na mesma situação....to afim de fazer a prova....ateh to fazendo um cursinho soh pra vivenciar mais a matéria...mas esse curso não é preparatório para as provas....
também presciso dessas informações...valeu...

----------

e ai galera.. blz.. bem acabei meu treinamento na impacta essa semana, fiz todos os treinamentos de Linux, tirei a certificação da conectiva tb.. pois a prova eh de nivel média pra facil... pois cai o de uso comum.. comando, administração, algumas coisas d redes.. bem quem tem manuais ou ate apostilas da conectiva, está td lá. blz. espero ter ajudado e boa sorte..!


Rodrigo..!

----------

